# The thing Yak deserve



## SammyFox (Jul 26, 2007)

I recently read a post from yak where he was complaining about the fact he was pretty much never thanked for his work on the fa website.

I think it's unfair that only one person gets the praise so I ask everyone on fa to do what I'm gonna do:

[size=xx-large]Thank you Yak for all the nice work you did on furaffinity. it's deeply apreciated.[/size]

:3


----------



## Queue (Jul 26, 2007)

I heartily endorse this event or product.

Seriously.  Thanks


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jul 26, 2007)

I heartily endorse this thing aswell, and add a big THANKS to the rest of the admin/mod/coder/whatever population aswell.

and as an added bonus, today only, call within the next ten minutes get added hug to your *HUGS* ^.=.^

and cookies. and a party.

yes, thank you yak and others ^.=.^ excellent job


----------



## ADF (Jul 26, 2007)

I have been to forums where moderator support was lacking, resulting in anarchy and the general users suffering as a result. This is not one of them, a furry forum that is pretty much troll free, for that I give my full respect to the moderators who make it possible. People like Yak that dedicate their free time in order to make ours issue free.

^.=.^


----------



## Pinkuh (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you Yak


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jul 26, 2007)

yak for the win!


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 26, 2007)

Seconded.

Er...seventh'd.


----------



## brokenfox (Jul 26, 2007)

Heh, I said it before and I will say it again....Thanks Yak and the rest of the FA team for keeping this place going. The mod's, admins, coders and the rest of the community have helped to make this (and the main site) my favorite place's on the net! 

Oh and thanks SammyFox for making this thread, I was going to make one but didn't in fear that it would just turn into something I didn't intend. I'm glad to see that this one hasn't tho.


----------



## brokenfox (Jul 26, 2007)

Ugg, damn itchy trigger finger.


----------



## SDWolf (Jul 27, 2007)

*Shadow can't enjoy his sandwich because-- errr, waitaminute....*

Now _this_ is a bandwagon I'll happily join.  *wags*

I, too, want to extend my thanks to Yak and the others who work so hard behind the scenes to keep FA up and running.

I truly hope the situation improves here, and if/when it does, you're the ones that deserve the credit.

Keep up the awesome work.  *hugs*


----------



## yak (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh wow now i feel uncomfortable all of a sudden.

Thanks guys, and remember that only you can prevent forest fires.


----------



## Oni (Jul 27, 2007)

Yak is definitely on my good list, a very helpful person. Thank you once again Yak for disclosing software information which was very much needed here. ^.^


----------



## verix (Jul 27, 2007)

hell yeah russia baby


----------



## robomilk (Jul 27, 2007)

<thumbs up>


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't forget all the other Coders and what not.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 27, 2007)

Yak is awesome. <.<


----------



## themocaw (Jul 27, 2007)

*strikes up the Oom-Pah band*

OHHHH!

Fer he's a jolly good furry
Fer he's a jolly good furry
Fer he's a jolly good furry
And so says all of us.

That goes for all of you monkeys hard at work on FA


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2007)

o/~ That thing....THAT Thing... that THIIIIIIIIIIIIIYAAAAYAAAAYYAAAAANG! o/~


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 27, 2007)

c'mon buddies, show your appreciation for our beloved coder! 

DON'T LET THIS THREAD DIE THIS EASILY. c:


----------



## Vegex (Jul 27, 2007)

Yak is a complete rube D:<




Just kidding, he's only half a rube


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 27, 2007)

Perhaps it's a coincidence that today is official System Administrator Appreciation Day...

The title of SysAdmin could probably be applied to more people in FA than just Yak, but still...hilariously awesome.


----------



## GHDA (Jul 28, 2007)

i don't know about you guys but i always thought yak was the coolest guy ever

i don't understand why there aren't like fourteen pages on how cool he is yet


----------



## sgolem (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh hell yea!  Yak kicks ass!


----------



## Vegex (Jul 28, 2007)

C'mon guys, where's the love for Yak? What the fuck, he works his ass off adding extra time on a ban because the he thought posting off-topic wasn't cool at ALL

He's FUCKING YAK FOR CHRIST'S SAKE

[size=x-large]*FUUUCCCCKKKIIIINNNGGG YAAAAKKKK*[/size]

:0

*banned*


----------



## Oni (Jul 28, 2007)

I know I shouldn't although,

*Laughs* 

[size=xx-large]*Yak yak Yak YAK!*[/size]

You are definitely a character Vegex. ^.^


----------



## Janglur (Jul 28, 2007)

Yakkity Yak, don't talk back.


----------



## A.B.S Cartoon (Jul 28, 2007)

*giggles at the comments above* Yesh,Yak ish cool indeed.


----------



## Leahtaur (Jul 29, 2007)

GHDA said:
			
		

> i don't understand why there aren't like fourteen pages on how cool he is yet



Hey, I can help with that!

Yak is indeed awesome. Yays go out to him and everyone else who makes sure FurAffinity (or Furaffinity.info ) is there for us.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 29, 2007)

*pokes head in* Well, why not? Thanks, yak, for all you and all the other Admins, Mods, programmers, and the like. It's very appreciated.


----------



## Farhoug (Jul 29, 2007)

n-th'd! Thanks for the good work!
*hands Yak a present box full of extra semicolons*


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 29, 2007)

Thakks Yak keep it up. (I dunno what we talking about) XD


----------



## 0jWk9Z7H (Aug 1, 2007)

evading my ban to praise yak in a sexy thread 8)


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 1, 2007)

0jWk9Z7H said:
			
		

> evading my ban to praise yak in a sexy thread 8)



Way to invoke the Banhammer, there.


----------



## yak (Aug 1, 2007)

0jWk9Z7H said:
			
		

> evading my ban to praise yak in a sexy thread 8)









 8)


----------



## Poink (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, reading from the title, I thought it was some sort of drama post saying "lol u sux"

Not trying to be an asslicker or anything, But I think the moderation is better than on deviantART- from now- I hope it will stay this way !


----------

